# Equafleece malfunction



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok I am sure it is a dog owner malfunction  and I am sure I could not have done this if I was trying to. It is really cold here about 8 degrees so I figured I better put the coat on Jake before we went out. It was his first morning walk so he really had to go....a lot.... 
Well the coat may be a tad big and he does not **** his leg so when he squatted to do his business he completely filled the underside of his coat 
Of course i had no clue at the time. Poor Jake we walked all over with him soaked from neck to boy bits in pee. 
When we got in and I was taking off his coat I realized he was soaked. I could not figure out how since everything outside was frozen solid.  (Takes a while for me to get things) 
I picked him up for a snuggle and to dry him up and that is when I smelled it and realized how dense I was. :embarrassed: 
So into the washer went the equafleece and into the tub went the poo :washing: I hope I am not the only one who has done this..... I am still not sure how it even happened as he has worn this coat many times.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I haven't had this but had a similar experience after Willow had been spayed and was wearing her onsies- OH let her out and didn't un-popper her, I was none the wiser until I let her out for a wee myself a few hours later and found that the onesie was sopping underneath. Poor Willow-poo  She was already feeling sorry for herself at the time and sleeping in her bed rather than snuggling (hence how I didn't know she was wet). Life experiences, eh? I'm sure it won't happen again now you're aware of Jake's squatting in the fleece issue and when we get Bracken spayed I'll reitterate to the OH everytime he lets her out!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Donna....what a story.... I've been using Equafleeces for over a year and a half and this has never happened!!! Not even sure how it has been possible!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor Willow at least Bracken gets to benefit from it  and i don't feel as bad.
Colin he has been wearing it for over a month. I never even considered it and i have no idea how it could have happened (leave it to us) so I have hope that it won't happen again. 
When he pees he does this weird lowering the back of his body and leaning kind of forward. He must have just hit the right angle.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw poor Jake! What a mystery!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Never knew an Equafleece could cause such drama ... Poor Jake must have wondered what was going on  

xxx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Bet he was lovely and warm on his walk......after all it's not unknown for scuba divers to do this to keep warm.!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I felt so guilty for not knowing.  but he seemed fine. Both he and the coat are clean and no worse for wear. It is snowing today again so we are going to have another go at it. Wish us luck


----------

